# Pitbull Fun in the Sun



## mdd757 (Jan 9, 2011)

so luckily for my pitbull Motley, it was 80 degrees today and i had off. That meant fun in the sun for Motley. Check out the pictures!!!

if you enjoy the pics we'd love you to check out motleys blog, "Motleys Journey" We try to keep it up to date on all of our adventures. we hope to see you there!!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely photos! We don't get to see many pitbull types on here, as most members are based in the UK- thanks for sharing! What a happy face in that end pic! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwww Motley is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice to see photos of a pitbull not snarling that we in the UK get shown by our newspapers almost daily 

Love the Staffie like smile lol.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I like that big and bulky face with tuxedo coat..


----------

